# Spirulina & Chlorella sources.



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just wondering were do you guys get your spirulina & chlorella?? Thanks.

Ulises


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I get mine from the health foods area at our local grocery store. It's 100% . I use a mortar/pestle and grind it to powder and mix high protein fish food. then add a little water to make a paste. Hope this helps -

Jon Werner


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

A bunch of us here in Utah use a fish flake made by Ocean Nutrition called "Spirulina Flakes." I get them from a local fish store. . .


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Josh' frogs sells what you are looking for.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. Josh's Frogs seem to be out though. I will try the other options. Thanks.


Ulises


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I also use a spirulina based fish flake. Works well, and I alternate it with cyclopeez granules


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We are now using sera micron and superpig (which have the algae in it).


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Have any of you who use those spirulina fish foods actually looked at the ingredients list? The ingredients are listed in order of abundance. The spirulina is way down the list. To describe them as spirulina flakes or pellets is a joke on us perpetrated by the manufacturers.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

We sell 100% Spirulina powder - but only in very small quantities for now, unfortunately! I'm working on finding a good source.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

johnc said:


> Have any of you who use those spirulina fish foods actually looked at the ingredients list? The ingredients are listed in order of abundance. The spirulina is way down the list. To describe them as spirulina flakes or pellets is a joke on us perpetrated by the manufacturers.



I agree, it is pathetic and should be considered false advertising.

I bought human grade spirulina on Ebay maybe, it was $20 for a pound, shipped. I will try to find the seller/website and post it, Chlorella was a little more expensive if I remember correctly.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I get mine from GNC they have a pretty big bottle of it and thats the smallest size. I must say though it's costly @ $25. Maybe the vitaminshoppe online will have it cheaper. I have not checked lately the quantity will last me a long time.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I just bought some from Whole Foods Health Mart. They sell it in small bottles and in the "bulk" section.


----------

